

Today (until 4pm): MIT Open House - Goladus
http://mit150.mit.edu/open-house

======
snikolov
Some friends and I demo'd our autonomous mobile robot
<http://maslab.mit.edu/2011/wiki/Team_Two/Final_Paper> for this and it was a
lot of fun. I nearly lost my voice after only two hours. I wish it was more
than just 5 hours though, at the very least because I would've liked to see
all the neat things myself. Unfortunately, MIT can't realistically have
20,000-30,000 extra people on campus for long periods of time.

~~~
Goladus
Yeah, I didn't even know about it until today. I saw fliers for the Cambridge
science festival, but it was basically just a calendar of events and I didn't
notice anything on the scale of the open house.

------
wgrover
It was like Geek Disneyland - frustrating because there's so much wonderful
stuff and not enough time to see even a tenth of it. Man I love MIT.

~~~
Goladus
Yeah I probably saw even less than you, I definitely wish it was on for
tomorrow too. One of my friends had to work today and would have loved to see
some of the architecture talks. It makes me think I should be a little more
proactive about checking calendars since I'm sure there are other
opportunities to see exhibits and lectures, even if they aren't as extensive
as today.

